# Debate in the Dail



## spreadsheet (1 Oct 2008)

If anyone's interested, you can phone (01) 618 4000 to listen to the historic debate happening right now.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Oct 2008)

spreadsheet said:


> If anyone's interested, you can phone (01) 618 4000 to listen to the historic debate happening right now.


Thanks. I'm out of sleeping tablets so this is quite apposite.


----------



## Brownie10 (1 Oct 2008)

Also available here:

http://www.oireachtas.ie/ViewDoc.asp?fn=/documents/livewebcast/Web-Live.htm&CatID=83&m=o

will be interesting to see how europe views the competition aspects of this.

Will the govt put a cap on customer deposits? like Northern rock who are close to their limit,


----------



## spreadsheet (1 Oct 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Thanks. I'm out of sleeping tablets so this is quite apposite.


 

Fair enough and I'd normally agree, but this compelling stuff.


----------



## spreadsheet (1 Oct 2008)

Brownie10 said:


> Also available here:
> 
> http://www.oireachtas.ie/ViewDoc.asp?fn=/documents/livewebcast/Web-Live.htm&CatID=83&m=o


 
thanks, Brownie
Is the live video working for you? I can't seem to get any of them working.


----------



## Brownie10 (1 Oct 2008)

yep - working fine.


----------



## spreadsheet (1 Oct 2008)

Brownie10 said:


> yep - working fine.


 
Ah great. Just opened it by pasting the link into VLC media player.
Thanks for that.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Oct 2008)

Curiosity got the better of me and I checked the _Oireachtas _media page out and am impressed by the different feeds available. Well the technical aspects whatever about the content delivered!


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2008)

Did _Pat Rabbitte_ actually just pronounce "tenor" as "tea-nore"?


----------



## rmelly (2 Oct 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Thanks. I'm out of sleeping tablets so this is quite apposite.


 
Another new word for me - thanks clubman, but I have to ask where did you get that one from?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> Another new word for me - thanks clubman, but I have to ask where did you get that one from?


_eBay_. Hopefully nobody reading my posts is suffering from hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia?


----------



## dmv (2 Oct 2008)

what a winker ;-)


----------



## rmelly (2 Oct 2008)

ClubMan said:


> _eBay_. Hopefully nobody reading my posts is suffering from hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia?


 
or indeed pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------

